# Hexeract synth



## jtnyc (Feb 23, 2018)

This looks and sounds really good. Any users out there? What are your thoughts? 

http://www.hexeractsynth.com/#about


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 24, 2018)

There's lot of talked about it over KVR.
Might worth a search entering Hexeract over there.
You may already'v done that though...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 24, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> This looks and sounds really good. Any users out there? What are your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.hexeractsynth.com/#about



There's a lot of talk here too: https://vi-control.net/community/th...new-generation-synth-50-off-new-videos.66720/


----------



## Auddict (Feb 24, 2018)

Update just moments away


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 24, 2018)

Auddict said:


> Update just moments away


Got the update! Absolutely awesome, guys, thanks for coming through. Excited to jump into the new features this afternoon. Cheers!


----------



## emasters (Feb 24, 2018)

So... got the update (thanks). Read the read me file, which says to install it like normal. So I ran the installer. Started Cubase 9.5 running on Sierra, and Cubase times out asking to put Hexeract in the blacklist. What did I miss? The prior version ran fine with Cubase. Is there something related to the content/preset files that must also be done, before the new version works?


----------



## emasters (Feb 24, 2018)

I went ahead and manually reactivated the 1.0.2 version from Cubase's Plugin Manager - and it seems to work fine. New presets also imported fine. Strange that on the initial Cubase VST scan, there was a time-out error and thus the Black List assignment.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 24, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> There's a lot of talk here too: https://vi-control.net/community/th...new-generation-synth-50-off-new-videos.66720/



Thanks for the link. Unfortunately most of that thread is either from before it was released or is addressing issues after it's release. Same here. No one is really talking about the synth itself. I watched the vids, but I'd like to hear some music. There are no music demos on the site and I can't find any user videos either. Too bad there is not a demo version to check out.


----------



## Auddict (Feb 24, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately most of that thread is either from before it was released or is addressing issues after it's release. Same here. No one is really talking about the synth itself. I watched the vids, but I'd like to hear some music. There are no music demos on the site and I can't find any user videos either. Too bad there is not a demo version to check out.


We're working these!


----------



## Auddict (Feb 24, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> Got the update! Absolutely awesome, guys, thanks for coming through. Excited to jump into the new features this afternoon. Cheers!


Enjoy


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 2, 2018)

Where is the update?


----------



## Auddict (Apr 4, 2018)

Leon Portelance said:


> Where is the update?


1.0.3 is the current version - all users should have received download links when it was released, but if not - please drop us a message at [email protected] so we can get you some links


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m all updated. Thank you, Auddict.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 8, 2018)

Auddict said:


> 1.0.3 is the current version - all users should have received download links when it was released, but if not - please drop us a message at [email protected] so we can get you some links


I'm wondering about support since like said in this other thread (https://vi-control.net/community/th...eration-synth-50-off-new-videos.66720/page-25), I wrote to you more then a week ago (28 April 2018)
and never had a single reply.

*edit ** finally contacted via pm.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 8, 2018)

I emailed them and got a response right away.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, I wish after tree attempts I would have been that lucky.

*edit * Resolved.*


----------



## d.healey (Apr 8, 2018)

nordicguy said:


> Well, I wish after tree attempts I would have been that lucky.


Checked your junk mail?


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 8, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Checked your junk mail?


Definitely, yes.

*edit * Resolved.*


----------



## Auddict (Apr 11, 2018)

nordicguy said:


> I'm wondering about support since like said in this other thread (https://vi-control.net/community/th...eration-synth-50-off-new-videos.66720/page-25), I wrote to you more then a week ago (28 April 2018)
> and never had a single reply.


Hi Nordicguy, I'm really sorry about this - we've been regularly replying to customers since then, and I've had a quick check and cannot find any missed e-mails. Could you drop me a PM here and we'll help get you sorted!


----------



## Auddict (Apr 11, 2018)

New promo video!


----------

